# M.2 nvme drive is dead?



## Arctucas (Oct 27, 2019)

I had an ADATA XPG SX8200 1TB nvme drive in an external enclosure, USB 3.1 G2 connected.

Suddenly, it just disappeared from Windows.

I tried installing it in one of the motherboards M.2 slots; not detected.

I tried reinstalling it into the enclosure, and connecting via USB to another PC; not detected.

I tired booting a Linux live disc with it USB connected; not recognized.

Another M.2 nvme drive, Samsung 960EVO 250GB is recognized in all of the above situations.

So, am I correct in my presumption that the drive is dead and the data is irrecoverable?


----------



## XL-R8R (Oct 27, 2019)

A user in my discord server had their SX8200 drive die on them - I do believe there was also a thread recently in this forum about the particular nvme drive in question failing for the user - it would appear you have also suffered the same fate.



The controller is probably dead and therefore the contents of your drive have been lost.


----------



## Hardcore Games (Nov 21, 2019)

I have seen the odd M.2 SSD die, but given the vast numbers of them in use the failure rate is very low.


----------



## ShurikN (Nov 21, 2019)

Can you see the drive in bios when it's in the m.2 slot on the MoBo?


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 21, 2019)

XL-R8R said:


> A user in my discord server had their SX8200 drive die on them - I do believe there was also a thread recently in this forum about the particular nvme drive in question failing for the user - it would appear you have also suffered the same fate.
> 
> 
> 
> The controller is probably dead and therefore the contents of your drive have been lost.



Heh, as someone who just bought a Mushkin 2TB based on the same controller...  that's not exactly a good vibe.


----------



## kapone32 (Nov 21, 2019)

I had an S11 give up the ghost on me recently. I think I read somewhere that Adata drives do not like both sides of the drives to be covered. I am not sure though. I do know that older Adata drives were finicky and sometimes you had to reinatize them in Device Manager before you could even see them in Disk Management.


----------



## John Naylor (Nov 22, 2019)

I have been able to recover drives to "existence" by doing a diskpart followed by a format.   In my efforts, was not able to do in the box, but only w/ one of these.









						blacx | Newegg.com
					

Search Newegg.com for blacx. Get fast shipping and top-rated customer service.




					www.newegg.com
				




Never had to do it with a nvme M.2 drive

But if I did, Id try this









						CHOETECH M.2 PCIE NVMe SSD to USB Type C Adapter, USB 3.1 Type-C to M.2 NVMe SSD Adapter with Aluminum Enclosure Support Hard Drive 2230 2242 2260 2280,M-Key PCI-E NVMe SSD to USB 10GBPS Adapter - Newegg.com
					

Buy CHOETECH M.2 PCIE NVMe SSD to USB Type C Adapter, USB 3.1 Type-C to M.2 NVMe SSD Adapter with Aluminum Enclosure Support Hard Drive 2230 2242 2260 2280,M-Key PCI-E NVMe SSD to USB 10GBPS Adapter with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com


----------

